# Cosmopolitian/cranberry DBhelp.



## Elmer (Sep 23, 2013)

While asking my wife for suggestions for a SP variant that I could have ready for next summer she finally threw out the idea of a cosmo.
I became intrigued and then obsessed with the idea.
I may try a 1 gallon batch just to test the proportions, hate to destroy 6 gallons (not to mention I cant wrap my head around conversions for 6 gallons)

But I have basically boiled down a cosmo to 4 main ingredients:
The volume was listed for a single drink.

40 ml Citron ( lemon )
15 ml (orange)
15 ml Fresh lime juice
30 ml Cranberry juice

The issue I am having is with both Orange and limes.
Do I use juice or actual oranges and limes or juice?
I would want to add the zest to the must.

For 1 gallon I was thinking

14 OZ lemon
1 lb cranberrys
4 oranges (and zest) app 8 oz
4 limes (and zest) app 8 oz (hopefully).

I am concerned about the amount of acid with oranges and lemons.

For a 6 gallon batch I guess I would be the standard DB receipe

48 oz of lemon
4 lb of cranberries
1 lb orange
1 lb lime.

I have real trouble guessing on the proportion and how it would relate to the flavor.
I am wondering if I could just get by with a cranberry DB with a slight orange/lime touch?

Anyone have any advice?
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 23, 2013)

My version of the cosmo SP was to add 2 cans of that canned cranberry goo to the primary, cleared and stabilized, back sweetened with conc. OJ and cleared again. It gets served with a fresh lime wedge. I don't care for it, to sweet for me, but our cosmo drinking friends like it a lot.


----------

